# My Red Bellied has a white spot on one eye



## Piranha Fan3 (Jul 6, 2006)

*
I have a Red -bellied Piranha that has a white spot on the outer surface of his eye. My Piranha is about 2 years old and the water chemicals are all ok. I have only the one piranha in a 30 Gallon tank. I'm not sure if it is just something that comes with age, a disease, or an injury that occured while he freaked out and slamed around in the tank. About a week ago, I noticed a grayish spot on the outer layer of his eye. It wasn't very big. Prior to this though, he had one of his freak-outs. after a few days, it started to get better. Then while working on the tank last night, he had a very bad freak-out in which he slamed himself from one side of the tank to the other. I quickly finished what I was doing and turned out the light and left him so he could calm down. The next morning when I went to check him, I noticed the spot had gotten bigger and darker. That night, it had formed into a white ring covering most of his pupil. It has not affected his other eye, but he has become more skittish than normal the past few days.

Thank you for reading about my problem.







*


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Without seeing pics, it sounds like he probably scratched his eye on something... but this is more or less a shot in the dark without seeing it. Try to keep the tank warmer, up around 82 or so and add salt and make his life as stress free and it should start to go away. Good luck with him.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yea do what she said but if that doesnt work keep the temp up and put in a fungus killer or something just incase its not a bump or scratch.


----------



## Piranha Fan3 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Piranha Fan3 (Jul 6, 2006)

View attachment 112141


This is a picture of my Piranha with the white spot on his eye today. It has gotten alot better since last night.


----------

